# Humming in public



## ripewithdecay08 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was leaving my apartment building the other day, and was just subconsciously humming a tune to myself, when i noticed that i wasn't beginning to feel any anxiety at all as i stepped outside and began passing people. It felt so good and i was just so attached to the song at the time. I wasnt humming very loudly, but loud enough i think someone would hear it as they walked by. I went through my whole day running errands and being able to hum without any second thoughts about it. In the past that would be the last thing i could do around anyone, let alone a busy street. I think i've listened to and enjoyed so much music in my life that it's now established itself as a religion to me. So being able to hum a tune feels like it has the same right attached to it as a christian wearing a cross around their neck. I dunno, hard to explain... I know i should be embarrassed but i'm not.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

cool, you shouldn't be embarrased.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great, Jordan!

:boogie

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## opinion_m (Feb 15, 2008)

never thought about it but this is a goal I would like to achieve. I get nervous at the idea of singing or humming in front of anyone but family/friends. But when I hear other ppl hum I think they are relaxed & at peace with themselves. That they are in a good mood.


----------



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

Cooool! That's awesome ! :clap


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

hey, that's great. i'm not so good at this. i actually hum in public a lot without realizing i am doing it. but of course as soon as i notice i feel too self-conscious to continue.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's pretty great, Jordan. :yes


----------

